# Peat or no peat?



## dimsum_424 (May 26, 2005)

Im starting a new 5.5 gallon tank...and was wondering if it would be better to put some peat down before i add my fluorite to achieve a more softer water condition...cuz i wanna use glossostigma as a foreground plant and have read that they prefer soft water to make them thrive in an aquarium...along with CO2 and high lighting...the tank will have a DIY 30 watt Compact Fluorescent light over it...do i need the peat to help it along the cycling and such...??? :-s


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

The use of peat in the substrate is not for softening water, but to kickstart bacterial growth. While it may have some water-softening effects, that effect is short lived. Unless you have lots of mulm and assorted organic material from an old tank you can use instead, go ahead and use the peat. Glosso does not need soft water (I've grown nice carpets in liquid rock), and doesn't really need super-high lighting or CO2 either. However, you will see the best results with higher lighting and most definitely CO2. I would say you have plenty of light. Keep the CO2 and nutrients up, and you'll be growing a nice lawn in no time.


----------

